
We Really Are Born with a Natural Fear of Spiders and Snakes, New Study Shows - mcenedella
https://www.sciencealert.com/deep-unshakeable-fear-spiders-no-random-quirk-fate-born-arachnophobia
======
JoeAltmaier
I believe it. My three-year-old was in my lap when I was mousing around and
did something that didn't work. But my older son had been messing with the
settings and instead of a Bing! got a dog growling.

He was out the door in like 2 seconds. And he'd never met a dog in his life at
that point. Yet he knew.

